# Nashbar anyone!



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

98562547


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

I give my approval (not that you are looking for it).


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

its a sweet ride,I had mine for 6 mo now as my training bike,:thumbsup:


----------

